# Game #5 (11/9): Los Angeles Lakers @ Minnesota T'Wolves



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>















Los Angeles Lakers (3-1) @ Minnesota T'Wolves (2-2)

Target Center (Minnesota)









Date: Wednesday, November 9th
Time: 5:00 pm

*Television:*















KCAL NBALP
Directv (NBALP): Channel 758

*Radio:*















Xtra Sports 570 ESPN 1330

*Probable Starters:*




































M. Jaric T. Hassell W. Szczerbiak K. Garnett M. Olowokandi 





































S. Parker K. Bryant L. Odom K. Brown C. Mihm 

*Key Reserves:*
Los Angeles Lakers





























Brian Cook
Devean George
Aaron McKie
Laron Profit

Minnesota T'Wolves





























Eddie Griffin
Troy Hudson
Mark Madsen
Richie Frahm

Last Meeting
Date: N/A
Score: N/A
Summary: N/A

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#9932CC" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Lakers*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Timberwolves*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kobe Bryant 36.5</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Kevin Garnett 22.0</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 11.0</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Kevin Garnett 10.0</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 6.3</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Kevin Garnett 6.8</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Smush Parker 3.0</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Kevin Garnett 1.5</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kobe Bryant/Chris Mihm 1.0</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Kevin Garnett/Eddie Griffin 2.0</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Brian Cook 64.2%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Ronald Dupree 100.0%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Brian Cook 100.0%</td><td>*3PT%*</td><td>Richie Frahm 36.7%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Devean George 87.5%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Wally Szczerbiak 100.0%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Pacific Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>*Los Angeles Lakers*</td><td>*3-1*</td><td>*--*</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>3-1</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Golden State Warriors</td><td>3-1</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Phoenix Suns</td><td>2-2</td><td>1.0</td><tr align=center><td>Sacramento Kings</td><td>1-3</td><td>3.0</td></table>

*Western Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>San Antonio Spurs</td><td>3-1</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Utah Jazz</td><td>3-1</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>3-1</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>3-1</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Golden State Warriors</td><td>3-1</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Memphis Grizzlies</td><td>3-1</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>NO/Oklahoma City Hornets</td><td>2-1</td><td>.5</td><tr align=center><td>Dallas Mavericks</td><td>2-1</td><td>.5</td></table>

T'Wolves Forum Game Thread
</center>


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers win there *third in a row->*(something that took them nearly four and a half months to do)


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The One said:


> Lakers win there *third in a row->*(something that took them nearly four and a half months to do)



IF our bigs don't produce, you wont be hearing the Lakers have won three in a row. We needed our post to play good defense, and rebound.. Especally when playing a team with KG on it.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i say lakers take it in a close one....


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Looks to be a tough one, but I still say the Laker come out on top. Barely... :biggrin: 

Cubans prediction

Lakers 114
Wolves 110

Cmon Kwame and Mihm! Lets see some life out of the two of you! :clap:


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

if they can shut down KG which is gonna be a tough, they should be able to grind this one out...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe and Smush will lead them to victory...Odom should have a good game against Szczerbiak...KG will more than likely destroy Kwame...and in the center position...well, I personally think both centers aren't too good...hopefully Mihm can do well after a horrible performance tonight...he can't freaking get 4 fouls in 12 minutes!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

we're going to get lit up by mad dog


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I think it's time for Bynum to start cutting into Mihm's minutes if he continues to play so poor on the road.


----------



## SharpShooter (Oct 11, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> I think it's time for Bynum to start cutting into Mihm's minutes if he continues to play so poor on the road.



I would love to see that......How worst can Bynum do compare to Mihm...


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I think the key to this game is defending Wally Szczerbiak...who has a habit of torching the Lakers. Size-wise, our front court matches up well with theirs. KG is gonna get his points...no doubt about that. I predict that, due to our bigs getting into some foul trouble (status quo), AB will see a lot of action tonight. Lakers in a close one!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Prediction

Lakers 104
Wolves 98


Kobe goes crazy again
One of our big man will have a decent game.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Damn, I wasn't aware that KG is leading in all major stat categories. I have to get a Wolves game asap.

I rather won't make a prediction, don't want to jinx them. 

peace


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Laker Freak said:


> I think it's time for Bynum to start cutting into Mihm's minutes if he continues to play so poor on the road.


I agree 100%, he's a big kid, he can at least rebound and block, maybe get some putbacks.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

We just played a home n home against em. They played real tuff in their building and watch out for Hudson he is hot right now. KG was doing a great job on the block forcing doubles and the getting the ball to his teammates. ITs gonna be tough to beat them at home in the 2nd of back to back games..


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

Sorry to sound negative but with Mad Dog's hustle and KG I don't see us getting many rebounds when those two are in the game.

Also with us not getting many rebounds we will not win the game. I would just love for our bigs to work on one thing.....rebounding. They do that and we'll be fine, well they'll still have to work hard on defense.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Kwame better step it up this game or he'll be eaten alive by KG. I predict another Smush Parker dunk on one of Minny's bigs.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Guys, remember when Odom and KG battled it out last year? Don't be suprised to see a smaller lineup tonight with Lamar matched up against Garnett.

PG - Smush
SG - Kobe
SF - George
PF - Lamar
C - Kwame


----------



## Real Deal (Feb 10, 2005)

*Los Angeles Lakers* _(3-1)_
*@*
*Minnesota Timberwolves* _(2-2)_

*Date:* Wednesday, November 9th
*Time:* 5:00 PM
*TV:* KCAL, NBALP

*Previous Games*
Lakers @ Hawks 103-97 (WIN) Box Score
Clippers @ Wolves 93-78 (WIN) Box Score



























Coach Phil Jackson




































C - *Chris Mihm* _(8.0 PPG on 50% shooting, 4.3 RPG, 1.3 APG)_
PF - *Kwame Brown* _(6.0 PPG on 56% shooting, 4.8 RPG, 1.0 APG)_
SF - *Lamar Odom* _(16.0 PPG on 37% shooting, 11.0 RPG, 6.3 APG)_
SG - *Kobe Bryant* _(36.5 PPG on 51% shooting, 5.8 RPG, 4.8 APG)_
PG - *Smush Parker* _(17.8 PPG on 60% shooting, 4.0 RPG, 3.8 APG)_


















Coach Dwane Casey




































C - *Michael Olowokandi* _(9.3 PPG on 47% shooting, 6.8 RPG, 0.3 APG)_
PF - *Kevin Garnett* _(22.0 PPG on 61% shooting, 10.0 RPG, 6.8 APG)_
SF - *Wally Szczerbiak* _(12.8 PPG on 38% shooting, 4.0 RPG, 2.5 APG)_
SG - *Trenton Hassell* _(6.0 PPG on 40% shooting, 2.3 RPG, 2.0 APG)_
PG - *Marko Jaric* _(12.5 PPG on 50% shooting, 4.3 RPG, 5.8 APG)_

























*Devean George*
_Predicted Stats: 13 points, 5 rebounds, 2 assists_

*Eddie Griffin*
_Predicted Stats: 11 points, 5 rebounds, 1 assist_

























*Kobe Bryant*
_Predicted Stats: 36 points on 48% shooting, 4 rebounds, 6 assists_

*Kevin Garnett*
_Predicted Stats: 26 points on 49% shooting, 14 rebounds, 5 assists_​








The Wolves have lost three of the last four meetings versus the Lakers. If you want to assume that this means an automatic win, then go ahead...but that may not be the case in Minnesota tonight. 

One person the Lakers will have to slow down early will be Wally Szczerbiak. Laker fans realize we have nobody in our frontcourt that can stop Garnett, and that includes Odom, but the silent assassin could be Wally. The question is whether he'll become a scoring pest or a true team player, passing out of penetrations and drawing defenders away from the former MVP. If Kwame is having trouble with Garnett, Phil may decide to place him on Kandi, move Odom up to defend Kevin, and ask Kobe or George to keep tabs on Wally, since Hassell won't be scoring 30 points anytime soon.

Something the Lakers have to monitor tonight will be Jaric's shooting. The Wolves seem to love setting up Marko for an open three, and with this being a home game for Minny, a couple of big threes could easily swing the momentum in the Wolves' favor to finish us off late in the 2nd and 4th quarters, if we're not careful. Jaric is also a nice passing guard, one who will find Garnett down low if the Lakers decide to chase Marko out to the three. If Minnesota wants to run a Jaric-to-Garnett connection tonight, Phil needs to designate a player to let his man wander off to the weak side and watch the passing lanes from Jaric to Garnett, someone quick enough to get back on defense and not allow an open shot (if you're lost, Kobe Bryant would be that man).









This game could go into overtime. Our biggest issue is going to be spacing, and Minnesota's best defensive players, Garnett and Hassell, will take advantage of this. Szczerbiak may surprise Los Angeles with a few steals, but could be locked down on the offensive end by halftime. Lakers win again, but this time, it's a fight: 95-94.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

T-Wolves 105
Lakers 108

The game goes into OT!


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

My heart says Lakers win, but my mind says Lakers loose againts the Wolves. Our bigs are horrible and I think even Candy is going to have a good game against our bigs. I hope to God I am wrong though.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Guys, remember when Odom and KG battled it out last year? Don't be suprised to see a smaller lineup tonight with Lamar matched up against Garnett.
> 
> PG - Smush
> SG - Kobe
> ...


I was just going to say the same thing. I'll add something to that though. Remember how well Mr. Doritos D. George used to play against Wally Szczerbiak? I wouldn't be surprised to see the Lakers' small lineup starting.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Is it me or has D. George stepped it up this season in terms of his defense?

I noticed it when he was guarding Carmelo and getting under his skin.....you gott excuse my ignorance...its been a while seen i've actually seen him play. 

I agree...if D. George could lock down on Wally's world, i think we could end up with a "W" tonight.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

So far, Minnesota has allowed 86pts or under in their two wins, while allowing 100+pts in their two losses...gee...who does that remind you of?

*Keys to the Game:* 
Running the offense smoothly and limiting TOs
Containing Szczerbiak and Hudson


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Ghiman said:


> Is it me or has D. George stepped it up this season in terms of his defense?
> 
> I noticed it when he was guarding Carmelo and getting under his skin.....you gott excuse my ignorance...its been a while seen i've actually seen him play.
> 
> I agree...if D. George could lock down on Wally's world, i think we could end up with a "W" tonight.



Yea George has really stepped it up thats why Phil lets him play so many minutes, It was fun watching Melo and George go at it but George got the better of him.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

I'm betting 15k the Lakers will win.

This is a tough game. So far, the Lakers haven't faced a team with a post presence on the offensive end. And, as much as i hate myself for saying so, K "the wuss" G is bound to eat up our frontline.

But Kobe and Odom should have good games. And if Smush and George deliver, i see the Lakers winning this by 4.

The fact that:
a) the Lakers are building a momentum;
b) Brown is due to a break out game
c) KG is a wuss
SHOULD get us the win.

:banana:


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Live radio online in KFAN timberwolves radio....

http://www.kfan.com/listennow_secure.html


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Team has jumped out to a 9-2 lead.. Keep it up guys..


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

lamar with big 3


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Kwame pump fake!!! Nice....We have a good start ...Looks like Phil is trying to get our bigs going early.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

mihm bagged one foul :curse:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Hot damn, what a dunk by Kobe!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Damn Kobe Kobe Kobe .....What a dunk!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kwame is turning into a rebound beast tonight


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

who is defending Garnett?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

End 1st: 

Lakers 23 - T'Wolves 14.

Kobe scoring.. Lamar scoring.. Kwame a beast with rebounds so far.. Not bad..


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> End 1st:
> 
> Lakers 23 - T'Wolves 14.
> 
> Kobe scoring.. Lamar scoring.. *Kwame a beast with rebounds so far*.. Not bad..



That's what I love to hear! LOL Kobe so got hacked at the end.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> who is defending Garnett?


Kwame but for the most part looks like they are double teaming him when he gets it?


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Odom needs to learn to finish a layup. He's blown so many easy looks. The entire team fell apart once Kobe came out.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Wow, what a retarded #@)@#*@#)@*#)@*#@)@)* play to end the half.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Just saw Phil starting to take out his belt.....


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Ouch at that.. Not a very good half. KG struggled and if he gets going then I'm afraid, very afraid.. With that said, the Lakers could win this game too.. 

The ref's suck tonight too FYI!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

lakers need to defend the perimeter shooters also lie hudson and griffin. they are making 3-pointers


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Good Lord, that second quarter was pathetic.

Could Odom be playing any worse? I swear, I have never seen a SF that shoots it worse than Lamar. He can't even make easy lay-ups for crying out loud.

Kwame is having his best game thus far. Shoot, if the game ended now, he still has a better statline than any of the first four games.

We need some production out of Smush. Has he even taken a shot yet? Kobe and Lamar need to find him open shots off of their penetration.

Brian Cook was absolutely terrible out there. I don't think I've seen such unproductive garbage since the days of John Celestand or Travis Knight. First he leaves Griffin wide open for a three, then he turns it over, then he picks up a foul, then he goes out of bounds. :whatever:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm impressed with how the Twolves rebounded from the slow start. Reminded me of how they played in 2003-2004.

And Kwame, keep it up.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Brian Cook was absolutely terrible out there. I don't think I've seen such unproductive garbage since the days of John Celestand or Travis Knight. First he leaves Griffin wide open for a three, then he turns it over, then he picks up a foul, then he goes out of bounds. :whatever:


Agreed.. release his stupid *** and play Slava!!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Boy, and Cook, WTF is this guy thinking. He litterally was responsible for about 4 blown plays in a row towards the end of that 2nd quarter. 



Brian34Cook said:


> Agreed.. release his stupid *** and play Slava!!


No matter what Cook does I'd never want Slava in his place. That's like throwing vodka onto the Russian flames.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Btw, why in the heck hasn't Smush taken a shot? Is he injured or something? His D has been good so I don't think so.


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

whats going on with smush


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

EHL said:


> Btw, why in the heck hasn't Smush taken a shot? Is he injured or something? His D has been good so I don't think so.


No I think Kobe is jacking up a lot of shots (Well forget that he's only shot 13 or 15 times, I thought he did a lot more, guess not!).. He hasnt really had a chance to shoot much tonight.. I'm wondering what's up with that too..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Smush just needs to keep playing within the offense. He will get his looks. Please keep the updates coming. I can't get league pass in the freakin dorms.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Refs need to call Jaric for using his off hand.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

minnesota timeout

LA Lakers 53, Minnesota 52


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

3 sec on Mihm he is better off in bench


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Is Hassell wearing the Nike Air Jordan XX 3/4?


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Lets go Lakers! Lock them down!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

they are beating us on the boards


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> they are beating us on the boards


Yeap, someone needs to box out Griffin.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Lakers need to just let Garnett get his and shut down everyone else.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

odom 4, Smush 4, Mihm 3 fouls

Kwame 0 FOULS :clap: 12 boards


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Kobe 3 back2Back buckets


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Lakers are again giving up easy Layups


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

LA Lakers 61, Minnesota 68


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

This will be a good test fo Kobe..Is he going to be Nuts? will he gets his 36+ points and Lakers still loose? I hope he shows patience


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

lakers suck on defensive boards. on single play wolves got 3 offensive rebounds on their 3 missed jumpshots


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Mihm needs to step. Show some valor..get some beatings but get the boards


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

BYNUM checked in.. Hope he rescues us today :biggrin:


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

wuts the score rite now?? nba.com doesnt seem to update very often


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Who the hell paid off those refs for the Wolves?

We touch them and a foul is called and we get butchered every time down the floor and nothing is done. Absolutely ridiculous. We got totally cheated in this game. The only way they've gotten any momentum is by all the non-calls when we get hacked on the inside. If half of those are called, we're winning the game.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

69-82 T-Wolves


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

That 17-6 FT differential is hilarious.. Oh well.. They played like crap anyways tonight besides the first quarter..


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Who the hell paid off those refs for the Wolves?
> 
> We touch them and a foul is called and we get butchered every time down the floor and nothing is done. Absolutely ridiculous. We got totally cheated in this game. The only way they've gotten any momentum is by all the non-calls when we get hacked on the inside. If half of those are called, we're winning the game.


Gotta agree with you. I'm watching this thinking the same thing. Minnesota is just being allowed to play a much rougher brand of basketball right now. Lakers have taken what, 1 free throw in the 2nd half? That's obviously not right with how hard they're attacking the hoop.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Kobe starting to force things. Cmon Lakers.

We only have 6 FT attempts. Refs have been terrible.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Worst Refs ever.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

just in.. kobe goes nuts and misses last 6 shots...

LA Lakers 69, Minnesota 82 

xfactor smush 0 points
laker bench 17 pts

wolves:
bench 37


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Make that ZERO free throws in the 2nd half until now.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Smush with a big fat 0.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Am I seeing right or do the Lakers really only have 6 fta right now?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Drewbs said:


> Am I seeing right or do the Lakers really only have 6 fta right now?


That's right but now the ref's are giving the Lakers some ft's to even it up :laugh:


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

so this game is pretty much a loss then?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

KobeBryant08 said:


> so this game is pretty much a loss then?



Yup.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

odom steas , got fouled but missed FT's


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Doesn't look like the free throws would have helped anyways. Shooting terrible, even Kobe is missing them. 

But hey, back to back on the road, these are the toughest category of games there is. Kobe still shot 46% from the field and threw up 28. Kwame had a good game. Smush is feeling the effects of this type of game too. 

Rest up, get ready for the next contest.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

I thought lakers will loose this game but not like this. We did not compete at all. Twolves have more fouls than Lakers. People just didn't stepped. May be lakers are just happy with yesterdays win.

One good this from this is Kwame brown stepped up 10 pts ,17 boards 1 PF. good job Kwame


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Dismal effort from the Lakers. The absolutely horrible reffing didn't help, but I'm not sure had that game been officiated evenly if it would have made the difference. There was a rookie ref officiating so that explains it.

Either way, forgetful night from everyone including Kobe, though it's good to see Kwame come alive against KG and post 10 and 13. Either way, I'll make sure to burn the tape of this one.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Why we lost........Smush 0 points.....Mihm 2 points......Refs were bought!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)




----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

look at it this way...we cant win them all


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Refs bought? I thought it was usually the Lakers that do the buying. :yes: You mean somebody offered the refs more than them?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

girllovesthegame said:


> Refs bought? I thought it was usually the Lakers that do the buying. :yes: You mean somebody offered the refs more than them?



Wow this guys hilarious.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> Wow this guys hilarious.


Either that or your funnier for thinking the person is a guy? Or I could be stupid for thinking that


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

LOL Brian34Cook! It's ok. He's a bit shaken up right now.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Either that or your funnier for thinking the person is a guy? Or I could be stupid for thinking that



Huh?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

you're confused? her user name is girllovesthegame...


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Cris said:


> you're confused? her user name is girllovesthegame...



Na, I was talking about why B34C says hes stupid......Or its a joke he made and i dont get it? lol....


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> Na, I was talking about why B34C says hes stupid......Or its a joke he made and i dont get it? lol....


Really how confusing was it what I said? Seriously.. My god :laugh: 

I'd say your confused.. or just.. nevermind..

Ok you didnt get it, I guess I better clarify.. I said I could be stupid for thinking the person isnt a guy..

Nevermind, now I went and confused myself..


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Really how confusing was it what I said? Seriously.. My god :laugh:
> 
> I'd say your confused.. or just.. nevermind..



I am .....................Back to the game , We sucked in the 2nd half.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

If I get ripped for saying this then so what.. I wasnt impressed with Kobe reverting back to the old Kobe that tries to take over a game and carries a team when he forces up shots in the 3rd and 4th. Granted he's the only one that showed up but I hope I'm not the only one that noticed that. Didnt care for his game tonight.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> If I get ripped for saying this then so what.. I wasnt impressed with Kobe reverting back to the old Kobe that tries to take over a game and carries a team when he forces up shots in the 3rd and 4th. Granted he's the only one that showed up but I hope I'm not the only one that noticed that. Didnt care for his game tonight.



Ditto, There were times were people were wide open and Kobe was doubled but he still took the shot, And is it me or looks like starters dont feed Kwame that much?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bwahahah..


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> If I get ripped for saying this then so what.. I wasnt impressed with Kobe reverting back to the old Kobe that tries to take over a game and carries a team when he forces up shots in the 3rd and 4th. Granted he's the only one that showed up but I hope I'm not the only one that noticed that. Didnt care for his game tonight.



he definatley forced it... partially in his defense it was after the teams offensive system was sunk... to me it seemed this team was just tiredtonite on their 1st road trip... they are jetlagged played last nite and took a red eye to minnesota...they wore out and instead of relying onthe system justbecame individuals... thats how isee the whole 2nd half offensive collapse...thats also when u start to see kobe taking the ball upcourt,over dribbling, and shooting bad shots... 

as this team comes together and keeps playing they will learn to lean and rely on their system and a temam game more strongly... Kobe always is at his best individually and teamwise when he'sthe offguard in the triangle...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Yup, this was the first game this season where I thought Kobe really forced too many shots. The first 3 quarters were great but his 4th quarter was reminiscent of his 1999 days when he was still learning how to play team ball. 

That said, the Kwame performance was encouraging. His career stats against elite PFs are quite excellent, and he holds them to under their averages (that includes KG, TD, JO, etc.). Apparently a matchup with an elite PF is the only thing that gets him to play well. Which I suppose is a good thing, since the Lakers will deal with only elite PFs in the postseason in the future....but then again, why can't Kwame just bring his nuts to _every_ game? He certainly doesn't lack the physical ability to do it. Maybe Kwame will never get over whatever mental hump has plauged him his entire career (low IQ, low self-esteem, etc.).


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

There you go again with Kwame's nuts..


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

EHL said:


> Yup, this was the first game this season where I thought Kobe really forced too many shots. The first 3 quarters were great but his 4th quarter was reminiscent of his 1999 days when he was still learning how to play team ball.
> 
> That said, the Kwame performance was encouraging. His career stats against elite PFs are quite excellent, and he holds them to under their averages (that includes KG, TD, JO, etc.). Apparently a matchup with an elite PF is the only thing that gets him to play well. Which I suppose is a good thing, since the Lakers will deal with only elite PFs in the postseason in the future....but then again, why can't Kwame just bring his nuts to _every_ game? He certainly doesn't lack the physical ability to do it. Maybe Kwame will never get over whatever mental hump has plauged him his entire career (low IQ, low self-esteem, etc.).


Last night was a decent preformance but Kwame is still bad with overall *basketball I.Q.*


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

the game was fixed(no not really) but there were big time bad calls at crucial parts of the game that just killed our spirits and momentum

........i.e.- the possesion in the 4th where LA played great D, and knocked the ball away, kobe hustled after it for a fast break and T Hud shoves kobe and the ball goes ou n the refs gave the ball to Minn.,, or when kobe got hammered on a shot, but managed to get his own miss n just threw it into kgs arms out of frustration.
---------but the lakers should have responded better in those situations and they didnt, and minnesota took advantage--what can u do,,,,,,,,good game by the wolves


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Good game by the Wolves. :cheers: 


Terrible game by the officials :curse: 
No calls in the second half until the 2 minute mark?! Give me a break!! :curse: 

Refs :rocket: 




And Im spent.....


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

clien said:


> i.e.- the possesion in the 4th where LA played great D, and knocked the ball away, kobe hustled after it for a fast break and T Hud shoves kobe and the ball goes ou n the refs gave the ball to Minn


They showed a replay of that (at least the broadcast I watched did), and it was obviously a good call. Hudson didn't foul him at all, and it was definately off of Kobe. Live I thought i should've been LA's ball, but the replay showed otherwise.


----------



## Tone (Nov 8, 2005)

I knew the Lakers would lose this game especially a back to back night. Hope to see the lakers bounce back when they face phily tonight.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Tone said:


> I knew the Lakers would lose this game especially a back to back night. Hope to see the lakers bounce back when they face phily tonight.



Yea back to backs are tough, Welcome to BBB.net!


----------

